
A 1939 Map of Physics - ColinWright
http://bigthink.com/strange-maps/579-a-1939-map-of-physics
======
gus_massa
I'm used to the xkcd maps, so from the fist image I thought that they were
drawing "Mechanics" as an island!!! After RTFA it's clear that in that map
"Mechanics" is a big lake on the left-top corner (with an island).

Quantum mechanics is clearly underrepresented, but I disagree with the
explanation of the author in the last paragraph. I think it's not about the
deterministic vs quantum controversy. This is a map of secondary school
physics, that is more related to old theories that has less math and are easy
to identify outside a laboratory.

[A LED lamp is an interesting application of quantum mechanics outside a
laboratory, but the technical explanation is much more complicated than "If I
press the switch it just turns on.". In a two plates balance the explanation
is easier to relate to the reality.]

It would be interesting to have another map with the modern development of
physics. For the layman it's very strange that in the current state of
physics, Quantum Mechanic is much relevant than General Relativity. For the
no-so-layman, it's very strange that Quantum Mechanism and Especial Relativity
are joined since ~1930. But this map wouldn't be a replacement, it would be a
map of another part of the physics word.

